# Can anyone lend an i7 to F@H for an experiment?



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2009)

Looking for someone with an i7 to run a *Big WU* thru their rig and tell me the PPD they get. Just one WU would be fine and the results would be used to determine the path of my future rig choices. Any takers?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looking for someone with an i7 to run a *Big WU* thru their rig and tell me the PPD they get. Just one WU would be fine and the results would be used to determine the path of my future rig choices. Any takers?




You know I'm game BUCK Send it

EDIT: Just realized what you're asking me to do and will have to wait until I get the other ones online (since this will be SMP).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looking for someone with an i7 to run a *Big WU* thru their rig and tell me the PPD they get. Just one WU would be fine and the results would be used to determine the path of my future rig choices. Any takers?



I don't have an i7, otherwise I would, but there is lots of info here


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd be game. I'm not sure how to set it up, but if someone walks me through it, I'll lend the cores.


----------



## mep916 (Nov 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'd be game. I'm not sure how to set it up, but if someone walks me through it, I'll lend the cores.



http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=4464

That's a pretty good guide. It's for the big units plus the bonus points. You gotta run 10 small WUs before you qualify for the bonus points though. The guide is fairly straightforward.


----------



## chriskwarren (Dec 6, 2009)

There is a calculator here:http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc.php

On my i7 920 @3.4GHZ, I get ~19,000K PPD with the bonus points included (~40min TPF). This is done on the vmware setup mentioned in the Evga forums linked. 36 TPF is likely if you do a better overclock at 3.8-4.0 GHZ, which, according to the calculator linked above, nets ~22K PPD. 

That, of course, is keeping the vmware machine on low priority so that the GPU clients have ample cpu cycles.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 6, 2009)

I have mine running since Friday @ 3.8 Ghz. Will have to get the GPUs going too since it looks stable at this point.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 7, 2009)

If I only had an i7 instead of this "crappy" 9450.


----------

